# Cannondale Pricing



## Lou1187 (Mar 4, 2006)

I called two Shops yesterday and wanted to get a price on either a caad 8 dura ace/or record. Or a six 13 team full dura ace. Both shops told me they would call me back because they did not know what the price would be. Come on! WTF! nether shops have called back!  Does anybody out their know what I should pay for a either of these bikes. 
Thanks!


----------



## Hammerli (Jul 27, 2006)

Well, since the CAAD8 would have to be a leftover R5000 since I don't think you can get the 07 CAAD8 with either of those groups, most shops have been closing out 06 R5000's for somewhere around $2K give or take depending on your LBS.

I assume the shop gave you that answer as I'm not sure they all have 07 pricing yet, but I could be wrong. With the 6/13 are you looking for a leftover or are you looking for an 07? Cannondale might still have some 06 stock but I'm not sure if pricing is adjusted from Cannondale to the dealers on 06's.


----------



## Lou1187 (Mar 4, 2006)

Is their a 07 six 13? I thought the system six was the new kid on the block. I was refering to the 06 bikes. But I think you answerd my question. Thank you.


----------



## Hammerli (Jul 27, 2006)

There has been a shift in their line-up, but they still offer the six13. The top frame is the system six, with several iterations all being very highly spec'd. The've dropped the pro six13, but kept what was the team six13 and it is one step down from the system six. They then have several models on the CAAD9 frame, and have kept the CAAD8 frame for a few models. They have slotted components in so you can't get a CAAD8 with as high a componentry as say the system6 or six13, so you might actually be better off with a leftover if you can find one and want the CAAD8. I bought a leftover R800 that I got a really good price on and I've made a few component swaps to end up with a bike I'm really happy with for what I feel is a great price.


----------



## itsIRIEpat (Mar 3, 2006)

Hammerli said:


> There has been a shift in their line-up, but they still offer the six13. The top frame is the system six, with several iterations all being very highly spec'd. The've dropped the pro six13, but kept what was the team six13 and it is one step down from the system six. They then have several models on the CAAD9 frame, and have kept the CAAD8 frame for a few models. They have slotted components in so you can't get a CAAD8 with as high a componentry as say the system6 or six13, so you might actually be better off with a leftover if you can find one and want the CAAD8. I bought a leftover R800 that I got a really good price on and I've made a few component swaps to end up with a bike I'm really happy with for what I feel is a great price.


Well since you know so much, do you know if they are coming out with a Synapse Sport model? I saw somewhere that someone said that there was a "Sport" version coming out, what that means, less cost = cheaper Componetry or cost more = more expensive comps. WHO KNOWS?


----------



## Hammerli (Jul 27, 2006)

itsIRIEpat said:


> Well since you know so much, do you know if they are coming out with a Synapse Sport model? I saw somewhere that someone said that there was a "Sport" version coming out, what that means, less cost = cheaper Componetry or cost more = more expensive comps. WHO KNOWS?


Well, they do have two Synapse Sport models for 07 with a longer headtube, both Al frames and definitely entry level components. The more expensive of the two is Tiagra 9sp. triple and the cheaper one is Sora. Unlike the Synapse Carbons, they are made in USA but I'd expect them to be pretty agressively priced given the low end components. Looks like with the taller headtube, adjustable rise stem and suspension seatposts they are definitely aimed at the comfort riders.

There is also going to be a Synapse Carbon SL which is a lighter weight Si BB only version of the Synapse Carbon. Only comes in DA or Ultegra versions.


----------



## Lou1187 (Mar 4, 2006)

Are you saying that I will not be able to get a 2007 caad 8 full dura ace. What about caad 9 dura ace. Im so confused.


----------



## Hammerli (Jul 27, 2006)

Lou1187 said:


> Are you saying that I will not be able to get a 2007 caad 8 full dura ace. What about caad 9 dura ace. Im so confused.


That's what I'm saying, and probably why your shop couldn't quote you a price. If you want a CAAD8 DA, you should try to get a deal on a leftover 06 R5000. The top 07 CAAD8 is the CAAD8 Optimo 1 which is mostly 105 group, Slice Ultra fork (about 540g), WH-550 wheelset, Tru-Vativ Elita crank. The top CAAD9 is the CAAD 9 Optimo 1 which is mostly DA, Slice Premium fork (about 400g), Ksyrium Elite wheelset, FSA SL-K crank.

You can only get Record on the System6 Team Rep., the top six13 Team 1 is DA, Ksyrium Elite, Slice Premium fork, FSA SL-K crank, Cannondale C1 carbon brakes.

That's why I say be a little less harsh on your shop since it is model year changeover, everything is shifting and at least one of the things you asked for would have to be a leftover from Cannondale's stock. I still believe that your best course of action at this time is to try to find a 06 R5000 that someone has marked down. According to my LBS owner, there is very little difference between the CAAD8 and CAAD9, to the point most people would not be able to tell the difference and the weight of the two frames is nearly identical. Cannondale is offering 3 CAAD8 and 3 CAAD9 models for 07 so apparently they feel it (8) is good enough to sell alongside the newer 9.


----------



## omniviper (Sep 18, 2004)

this is totally out of the OP's post but i still cant believe the system six is like 5G's!


----------



## Hammerli (Jul 27, 2006)

omniviper said:


> this is totally out of the OP's post but i still cant believe the system six is like 5G's!


Wasn't the team rep six13 over 5K already? I'd sure rather have a team System6 for 5K over the Trek Team bike they have at a local LBS for 10K without even SRM at that price.


----------



## zyzbot (Feb 3, 2004)

itsIRIEpat said:


> Well since you know so much, do you know if they are coming out with a Synapse Sport model? I saw somewhere that someone said that there was a "Sport" version coming out, what that means, less cost = cheaper Componetry or cost more = more expensive comps. WHO KNOWS?


I have price list from my LBS. 

Synapse Sport 3 Triple $1,099 MSRP
Synapse Sport 4 Tiple $ 929.99 MSRP


----------



## itsIRIEpat (Mar 3, 2006)

zyzbot said:


> I have price list from my LBS.
> 
> Synapse Sport 3 Triple $1,099 MSRP
> Synapse Sport 4 Tiple $ 929.99 MSRP


$930 is way too much for a bike that has Sora shifters. Seems kind of silly that Cannondale would equip a bike that cost that much with a Sora shifter. Even last years Allum Synapse 4 had Tiagra shifters for around the same price.


----------

